# Como construir un panel solar



## gonzalocg (May 19, 2008)

Necesito un panel solar porque en una casa de verano que tengo no hay electricidad cerca y la instalacion me cuesta 6.5 millones de pesos chilenos

 como se imaginaran yo no dispongo de este dinero por lo cual necesito una forma de construir un panel solar u otro generador de energia

 gracias por "escuchar", y por favor respondanme.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 19, 2008)

Un panel solar es complejo y caro de realizar, mejor opta por algo mas facil, mira estos link´s

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/energia-eolica-10463/


----------



## gonzalocg (May 23, 2008)

gracias pero, por si acaso tu saves el valor de un pal solar que me de unos 6v a unos 10mA o mas 

grasias por tu consejo


----------



## Fogonazo (May 23, 2008)

Mira esto
http://listado.mercadolibre.cl/panel-solar


----------



## gonzalocg (May 24, 2008)

*bastante caros.

 y los de las calculadoras, venderan de estos en el comercio o tendre que conseguirme unas calculadoras y desarmarlas.

 mi plan para esto es colocar un acomulador, no usando una bateria sino un condensador con una resistencia en serie tara no quemar o poner en corto sircuito al panel, con la carga de este condensador que deviese der de una gran capacidad podria tener una pequeña fuente para un reloj u otro aparato*


----------



## gonzalocg (Ago 16, 2008)

hola .
¡¡otra vez¡¡

me consegui este enlase a esta tienda y hay 2 opciones de paneles solares y mi pregunta es acaso si tengo que colocar varias de estas placas para cargar una bateria de 6v o 9v o 12v.

si pregunto es porque el amperaje que entregan es vastante bajo y no se si sera muy poca potencia para probocar una carga de la bateria.

en cambio al plan anterior era una idea que sonaba un poco tonta por decirlo asi.

aqui esta el link

http://digishop.cl/index.php?g=66&g2=65

si no funsiona peguenlo en su navegador y ya esta.

chao.
grasias de antemano.


----------

